# What kind of serrasalmus?



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

What kind of serrasalmus?

Serrasalmus hollandi?









View attachment 120184


View attachment 120185


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

I would guess S. rhombeus

But im not FRANK!!


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks superman !!!

...in your opinion rhombeus...

then very good









But, what kind of S.rhombeus "gold" ?

Sorry!!! I'm not speak English... (fragmentary)


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

BAKIR said:


> Thanks superman !!!
> 
> ...in your opinion rhombeus...
> 
> ...


S. RHOMBEUS.... MUST READ (regarding 'color/types' of s. rhombeus


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Thanks superman !!!
> 
> ...in your opinion rhombeus...
> 
> ...


S. RHOMBEUS.... MUST READ (regarding 'color/types' of s. rhombeus
[/quote]

Hı !!

Gold Diamond Rhom ????


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

BAKIR said:


> Thanks superman !!!
> 
> ...in your opinion rhombeus...
> 
> ...


S. RHOMBEUS.... MUST READ (regarding 'color/types' of s. rhombeus
[/quote]

Hı !!

Gold Diamond Rhom ????









[/quote]

Read the link Tink posted. Basically a rhom is just a rhom. There are geographical varients and then you have the "decriptive" names... gold diamond, blue diamond, etc etc... its still just a rhom and the "blue diamond" is just a description. Its like me saying I have a sunburst orange anal finned irritans...







in the end its still an irritans.


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

That is irritans ???









I'm reel


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

BAKIR said:


> That is irritans ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no. your fish is probably s. rhombeus.

HOWEVER - you may call him whatever fancy 'name' you want. no matter what he physically looks like, he is still just an s. rhombeus.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The first 2 photos are not good enough. Can only make out some pattern on the body, but do not know if its because the image is slightly out of focus and the distance involved.


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks !!

i bought this fish but i will receive it in 2-3 days,i will add more new pictures..


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> BAKIR Posted Today, 11:27 AM


Bakir, the fish seems to be S. rhombeus. Can you take a photo w/o flash?


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Not flash...

View attachment 120450


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Thank you, I'm presently working with this species. I have no idea what it is. All that I can say is the fish may be a compressus group member. I have 1 live one here and no real answers yet.


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

Unfortunetly this fish is dead when he received after the transportation


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Thank you,unfortunetly this fish is dead when he's arrived.The seller has another one with the same fish,and he will send me in 2 days.I will post new pictures in tank when i received it.Then we can make more clear estimation..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Inside the upper mouth there are a set of very tiny teeth behind the primary teeth. Can you see if you can open its mouth and observe how many of those are in there.

Here is an example.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

very gorgeous fish even tho its dead. you should dry it out like i have done with my manny and elong. my method earned me an imformation award so i guess that means its a pretty good write up.

here is the link how.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...116108&st=0


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks piranha guy dan,i can't take photo because i've dried the fish.My fish has 7 tiny teeth behind the primary teeth.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Thanks superman !!!
> 
> ...in your opinion rhombeus...
> 
> ...


S. RHOMBEUS.... MUST READ (regarding 'color/types' of s. rhombeus
[/quote]

Hı !!

Gold Diamond Rhom ????









[/quote]

Read the link Tink posted. Basically a rhom is just a rhom. There are geographical varients and then you have the "decriptive" names... gold diamond, blue diamond, etc etc... its still just a rhom and the "blue diamond" is just a description. Its like me saying I have a sunburst orange anal finned irritans...:laugh: in the end its still an irritans.
[/quote]
WHAT YOU SAY IT'S TRUE BUT, WHAT ABOUT IT'S RARITY & VALUE? YOU CAN'T BUY A 4 INCH GOLD DIAMOND RHOM FOR $25 ONLINE, YOU CAN'T FIND A 3 INCH BLUE DIAMOND RHOM, IF YOU COULD,WOULD IT BE THE SAME PRICE AS THE REGULAR PLAIN BLACK ONES.??
ALSO IF YOU HAVE A SUNBURST ORANGE ANAL FINNED IRRITAN, WOULDN'T YOU CONSIDER IT RARE?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> BUBB$ Posted Today, 08:25 PM ....WHAT YOU SAY IT'S TRUE BUT, WHAT ABOUT IT'S RARITY & VALUE? YOU CAN'T BUY A 4 INCH GOLD DIAMOND RHOM FOR $25 ONLINE, YOU CAN'T FIND A 3 INCH BLUE DIAMOND RHOM, IF YOU COULD,WOULD IT BE THE SAME PRICE AS THE REGULAR PLAIN BLACK ONES.??
> ALSO IF YOU HAVE A SUNBURST ORANGE ANAL FINNED IRRITAN, WOULDN'T YOU CONSIDER IT RARE?


Take your CAPS OFF. This is species identification not a topic on what is rare. But to quickly answer your question, rarety is determined by market value and what hobbyists are willing to pay. Some species are rarely imported (doesn't make them rare, just in hobbyist tanks).


----------



## Piranha loca (Aug 20, 2006)

too bad it died it was a nice fish.


----------

